# Pork bone?



## mrmooseman (Aug 12, 2011)

Just wondering, I made pulled pork with a pork shoulder with the bone in, is it ok to give Moose the bone or no ?


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I would say no. Cooked bones can be very brittle. My last Golden Lucky would have destroyed it. My yorkies would be okay but only with close supervision.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

No, don't give it to your dog, no cooked bones.


----------



## mrmooseman (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks! Just making sure.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

I would say no due to the pork marrow in the bone. It's a different fat source than most foods, so it would likely cause loose stools.


----------



## mrmooseman (Aug 12, 2011)

any bones "OK" for him to chew on ?


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

We give Maddie raw marrow bones we get at the butcher shop. She loves them.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Raw marrow bones or knuckle bones are okay. Your local Superstore (seeing you are in Canada) should sell them in packages.


----------

